# The External World



## CannotWait (May 27, 2011)

I would like to recommend, for your entertainment, a short film by David O'Reilly called _The External World_. David O'Reilly is known for making short animated films with a stripped down aesthetic. This particular film views the world from an odd perspective and gives a deeper look into society.

Here's the link:
WARNING: Contains some adult material and may not be suitable for all audiences.


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 28, 2011)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## CannotWait (May 28, 2011)

InflatedSnake said:


> What the hell did I just watch?


 
It was good though, wasn't it?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 29, 2011)

Well that's something


----------



## LizardKing (May 29, 2011)

Well that was reasonably entertaining in places. 



CannotWait said:


> ...and gives a deeper look into society


 
What are you smoking, and can I have some?


----------



## CannotWait (May 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What are you smoking, and can I have some?



Oh, does it not? I thought it was normal for giant feces to run through the streets and give birth. :V


----------

